# Dog stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I stopped this on doglost.co.uk 30456 miniature yorkshire terrier stolen
just been speaking to owner...this disgusts me...the thieves were after a lurcher but owner and his wife stopped them...3 men attacked her husband with a shovel...the wife managed to get the dog out of their grip and into the kennel...she shielded the kennel with her body as they kept hitting her husband and saying get her out of the way or we will kill her...all this was witnessed by their 6 year old daughter....they then stole the yorkie...neighbour got full registration plate...police have issued only a ref number
stolen by men in Mercedes Reg BC02 YVA PLEASE LOOK OUT FOR THIS


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

omg this is Marnie shes been gone a year today she has a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/helpfindmarnie and they had a lead i believe about october time that she had been sold to someone in orpington kent the police searched the address give but no dog found myself and many others have been posting link of possible matches and also dogs for sale so they can check to make sure its not he she was only a baby when she was taken under a year i think all the info is on her page and also many other lost dog site this one really has me gripped and although i feel awful forwarding links of tiny yorkies that people are selling anything is worth a go this little girl really needs to be reunited with her deverstated family.


----------

